# Eastern State Penitentiary Meetup!!



## mishele

This was discussed in one of my photo threads a while back. I was wondering if there was any interest in doing a meetup at the prison and maybe walking around the city. Sound off!!

http://www.easternstate.org/


----------



## limr

That's close enough that I might consider it, depending on the timing. I wouldn't be able to do it until after my semester is over, though. Too much going on and a weird schedule.


----------



## astroNikon

visiting ones' alma mater is always good  

looks like a kewl place to shoot, have fun.


----------



## mishele

Primetime bump!!


----------



## Rob99

I'm in mish, less than 3 hours for me and someplace I've always wanted to visit. When were you thinking?


----------



## mishele

We have all spring/summer. =) I was just feeling people out.


----------



## Rob99

Sounds good, I'll keep an eye on the thread. 

I'd just need a few weeks notice and I'm good.


----------



## sm4him

Eastern State is just a few miles from me....oh wait. No, that was the Eastern State Asylum (renamed many years ago, but I still always think of it as Eastern State).  :lmao:

I'd love to meet up with some of you, but 9 hours plus is a bit out of the realm of possibility just now.


----------



## mishele

Sharon you need to move to the east coast, yo!!


----------



## sm4him

I'm ON the East Coast, mish! Well, way closer to it than I am to the other coast, or even mid-America. I just prefer to reside below the Mason-Dixon line where *normally* a "heavy" snow comes once every three or four years and is defined as MORE than an inch. :lmao:

If I lived up there where some of you folks do, I would LONG since have done myself in before the winter finally ended.


----------



## BillM

I might have to look into the train schedule, i'd love to check that place out !!!


----------



## snowbear

This might work since son #2 goes to school right over the bridge in Wilmington.


----------



## bobandcar

Only an hour from me, in for updates. 
They have a photographers policy page. Seems like they know that they have a photogenic place


----------



## runnah

If I start driving now I should be able to make it in time.


----------



## ThroughTheIris

Road trip! I'm in...my bf won't shut up about going there.


----------



## Febs

Depending on the weekend, I would be interested.


----------



## bobandcar

Think it's time to set a date


----------



## Tiller

Every time I see an eastern meetup thread, its always for the stupid north


----------



## limr

Tiller said:


> Every time I see an eastern meetup thread, its always for the stupid north



Well, who's fault is it that you're in the stupid south?


----------



## Rick58

Yeah, Johnny Reb


----------



## Nevermore1

It is a very nice place for photos (my profile pic is one of the hallways).  Now that I am slowly learning how to use my camera better and more about photography I will be going back to try for some better photos.  The last time I was there I nearly froze my fingers off!


----------



## manaheim

mishele said:


> I was just feeling people out.



Ummm...


----------



## limr

manaheim said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just feeling people out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...
Click to expand...


She said feeling OUT, not UP


----------



## bobandcar

Anyone want to discuss dates?


----------



## Intothedeep

I am so jealous


----------



## mishele

Alright, I'll start us off...anytime between May-Oct. 2014!!


----------



## Rob99

mishele said:


> Alright, I'll start us off...anytime between May-Oct. 2014!!



Way to narrow it down mish, lol.

It needs to get warmer, that place is cold.


----------



## mishele

Summertime is going to be crazy for the crowds!! That will ruin your shots. Once the kiddos are back in school around Sept. would be good. Or hurry up and plan for MAY!!


----------



## snowbear

May has quickly gotten busy.  I'll probably have to wait for September.


----------



## BillM

limr said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just feeling people out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said feeling OUT, not UP
Click to expand...



Hush now, she can feel anything she likes


----------



## bobandcar

Friday September  12 or Saturday September 13?
Can't go later due to terror behind the walls setup I would think.


----------



## mishele

bobandcar said:


> Friday September  12 or Saturday September 13?
> Can't go later due to terror behind the walls setup I would think.



Kiddos are back in school by then. I don't know of that's a good thing or bad. You might have field trips, which would be horrible! Lol 100's of kids to edit out of your shots.

I can go during the week in July or August.


----------



## keyseddie

I've never been there. It sounds like fun especially if it entails lunch or happy hour. Early Sept I goto OC, Maryland and then to Europe. Till then I've got nothing going on but tennis and other fun stuff.


----------



## mishele

keyseddie said:


> I've never been there. It sounds like fun especially if it entails lunch or happy hour. Early Sept I goto OC, Maryland and then to Europe. Till then I've got nothing going on but tennis and other fun stuff.


Oh, well, we don't want to mess with your trip to Europe...lol

There are a lot places that we can walk to for a bite to eat after shooting. =) Oh and of course a drink.


----------



## keyseddie

Then I'm in.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mishele

We'll have to keep bumping this and see if we can get more people interested!! Woot!!


----------



## Tee

I jus joined a MeetUp group that goes here monthly.


----------



## mishele

Oh yeah? Do tell.


----------



## bobandcar

mishele said:


> Kiddos are back in school by then. I don't know of that's a good thing or bad. You might have field trips, which would be horrible! Lol 100's of kids to edit out of your shots.  I can go during the week in July or August.


Figured with it being week 1 or 2 of kids back in school there mite not be any issues.

Need more info on the monthly group!!!!


----------



## mishele

bobandcar said:


> Figured with it being week 1 or 2 of kids back in school there mite not be any issues.
> 
> Need more info on the monthly group!!!!



You are probably right.


----------



## Shipman

I may be interested in going during the week.


----------



## bobandcar

I'm good during the week just need a few weeks notice


----------



## CAP

No everyone don't do it its a TRAP !

:er:


----------



## mishele

CAP said:


> No everyone don't do it its a TRAP !
> 
> :er:


Sshhhh!! Just go with it!!


----------



## snowbear

It will be OK - just bring gifts to Mish.


----------



## Life

I'll be there Aug 15th. You can all bring the birthday cake for me already ^^


----------



## keyseddie

I can do weekdays as well in July or August.


----------



## bobandcar

Life said:


> I'll be there Aug 15th. You can all bring the birthday cake for me already ^^


Are you there during the day or the evening?


----------



## mishele

bobandcar said:


> Are you there during the day or the evening?



Day


----------



## Life

bobandcar said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there Aug 15th. You can all bring the birthday cake for me already ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Are you there during the day or the evening?
Click to expand...

Lol I was kidding because the 15th is my bday..


----------



## bobandcar

O. Because they have a photographer evening that night from like 5-830 and another at the end of August. I think we just need to pick a date and get a list started. Sounds like near the middle to end of august sometime during the week is best for all.
Let's just throw it out there

August 22nd it's a Friday they open at 10am so let's say meet there at 10


----------



## bentcountershaft

I'd love to go and the dates even work, but that's a hell of a drive for me.


----------



## mishele

bentcountershaft said:


> I'd love to go and the dates even work, but that's a hell of a drive for me.



Bent!!! You lazy ass!! Come see me! Hehe


----------



## Vince.1551

Let me get my flight tix


----------



## bentcountershaft

mishele said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to go and the dates even work, but that's a hell of a drive for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bent!!! You lazy ass!! Come see me! Hehe
Click to expand...


I'd love to and I'm sorry.  It isn't your fault I live 700 miles away.


----------



## mishele

bentcountershaft said:


> I'd love to and I'm sorry.  It isn't your fault I live 700 miles away.



Blah!


----------



## bentcountershaft

I think you need to come to Louisville.  See the bat factory, go bet on some horses and drink some bourbon.


----------



## mishele

bentcountershaft said:


> I think you need to come to Louisville.  See the bat factory, go bet on some horses and drink some bourbon.



I'm sure you would show me a good time.


----------



## bentcountershaft

You have no idea.  :badangel:


----------



## mishele

bentcountershaft said:


> You have no idea.  :badangel:



I have a good imagination. Lol

Alrighty then! Who's ready for a meet up?!!


----------



## bobandcar

mishele said:


> I have a good imagination. Lol  Alrighty then! Who's ready for a meet up?!!



Set the time and date


----------



## mishele

How's tomorrow? Hehe


----------



## bobandcar

I need to put in for off so at least 2-3 weeks out


----------



## mishele

bobandcar said:


> I need to put in for off so at least 2-3 weeks out


So tomorrow doesn't work? 



lol


----------



## Vince.1551

Take a group pic


----------



## bobandcar

?
Updates


----------



## mishele

I'm good after Aug. 9th.


----------



## mishele

Next Thursday or Friday anyone?!!!


----------



## bobandcar

I need 2 weeks notice to take off work


----------



## mishele

bobandcar said:


> I need 2 weeks notice to take off work



Look, planning something a week a head of time is a huge step for me!! 2 weeks is just crazy! I can't do it!! There is just so much that could happen between now and then!! STRESS!! lol


----------



## keyseddie

mishele said:


> Next Thursday or Friday anyone?!!!


Possibly. May I ask the locals a question? I would like to do some twilight stuff at the art museum. Does anyone know if the fountain is on and lit at dusk? I'd like to recreate something I did a long time ago and the fountain was down. I met your avatar in a seedy area of Marseille.


----------



## mishele

keyseddie said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Thursday or Friday anyone?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly. May I ask the locals a question? I would like to do some twilight stuff at the art museum. Does anyone know if the fountain is on and lit at dusk? I'd like to recreate something I did a long time ago and the fountain was down. I met your avatar in a seedy area of Marseille.
Click to expand...

I know nothing about the fountain.
You met my avatar? That sounds like a interesting story, do tell!!


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> bobandcar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need 2 weeks notice to take off work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, planning something a week a head of time is a huge step for me!! 2 weeks is just crazy! I can't do it!! There is just so much that could happen between now and then!! STRESS!! lol
Click to expand...


I'll be there in a couple of hours -- be ready!


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> I'll be there in a couple of hours -- be ready!



You're going today?!!! What?!


----------



## runnah

How far from DC?


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> How far from DC?



Google that ****! Geez!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far from DC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google that ****! Geez!
Click to expand...


Oh its a tour? I thought we'd have to break in.

1 1/2 hrs.

Maybe....


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> Oh its a tour? I thought we'd have to break in.
> 
> 1 1/2 hrs.
> 
> Maybe....



When do you fly out?


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh its a tour? I thought we'd have to break in.
> 
> 1 1/2 hrs.
> 
> Maybe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do you fly out?
Click to expand...


Thursday is open-ish maybe.

Friday afternoon but I am giving a presentation all morning.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> Thursday is open-ish maybe.
> 
> Friday afternoon but I am giving a presentation all morning.



Just blow your job off.


----------



## The_Traveler

Eastern State is way more than 90 minutes from DC.
It's about 90 mins - 2hours from where I live north of DC.
Depending on traffic and exact destination, it might take me more than an hour to get to downtown DC.
Leaving by noon from downtown DC would miss the Philly rush hour on 95.

If Runnah gives his starting place and time, I can give him best route out of DC.


----------



## runnah

The_Traveler said:


> Eastern State is way more than 90 minutes from DC.
> It's about 90 mins - 2hours from where I live north of DC.
> Depending on traffic and exact destination, it might take me more than an hour to get to downtown DC.
> Leaving by noon from downtown DC would miss the Philly rush hour on 95.
> 
> If Runnah gives his starting place and time, I can give him best route out of DC.




Well I am going to be staying in Alexandria and commuting to the city for a couple days then heading up to baltimore. Odds are I will probably be in Baltimore Thursday.

Being from a town with no traffic lights, going to big cities is always...interesting.


----------



## The_Traveler

Baltimore is easy.

If you are downtown at any of the hotels just get out of town by going directly east on Eastern Avenue (which starts at Eastern end of Inner Harbor) and you'll hit 95.
 It is faster to get on 95 just south of downtown but then you'll pay a $4 toll to go through the tunnel.

If you have any time in Baltimore, let me know and I'll buy you coffee someplace interesting.

Lew


----------



## runnah

The_Traveler said:


> Baltimore is easy.
> 
> If you are downtown at any of the hotels just get out of town by going directly east on Eastern Avenue (which starts at Eastern end of Inner Harbor) and you'll hit 95.
> It is faster to get on 95 just south of downtown but then you'll pay a $4 toll to go through the tunnel.
> 
> If you have any time in Baltimore, let me know and I'll buy you coffee someplace interesting.
> 
> Lew




I will let you know. Yeah I've spent some time in Baltimore as we have an office there. Haven't spent much time downtown tho. Did eat at some big fancy place on the water that served crabs in about 10lbs of Old Bay.


----------



## The_Traveler

runnah said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore is easy.
> 
> If you are downtown at any of the hotels just get out of town by going directly east on Eastern Avenue (which starts at Eastern end of Inner Harbor) and you'll hit 95.
> It is faster to get on 95 just south of downtown but then you'll pay a $4 toll to go through the tunnel.
> 
> If you have any time in Baltimore, let me know and I'll buy you coffee someplace interesting.
> 
> Lew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you know. Yeah I've spent some time in Baltimore as we have an office there. Haven't spent much time downtown tho. Did eat at some big fancy place on the water that served crabs in about 10lbs of Old Bay.
Click to expand...


Yes, tourist central.

Baltimore has a lot of interesting small restaurants - and some nice ones that aren't right downtown.
Tripadvisor has good info on Baltimore.


----------



## runnah

I did go here a couple times foe lunch and they had very good crap cakes.
Stoney Creek Inn - New Home Page


----------



## The_Traveler

runnah said:


> I did go here a couple times foe lunch and they had very good crap cakes.
> Stoney Creek Inn - New Home Page



I would suggest the crab cakes instead.


----------



## hombredelmar

This topic got my interest, i might check the place out tomorrow......


----------



## keyseddie

hombredelmar said:


> This topic got my interest, i might check the place out tomorrow......


Did you? I lost interest in prison life. I'm going to the area around Philly Art Museum tomorrow from late afternoon through twilight. Might even set up one of those tripod thingies after dark arrives. Just wannna shoot with a purpose other than making Felix look good or chasing hummers or shooting my lunch. And then adult beverage either before, after, or during. Anyone want in, PM.


----------



## mishele

keyseddie said:


> Did you? I lost interest in prison life. I'm going to the area around Philly Art Museum tomorrow from late afternoon through twilight. Might even set up one of those tripod thingies after dark arrives. Just wannna shoot with a purpose other than making Felix look good or chasing hummers or shooting my lunch. And then adult beverage either before, after, or during. Anyone want in, PM.



Might be able to play tomorrow night, but not tonight.


----------



## waday

I should have introduced myself, but I started poking around the forum for the past week or so.

That said, I'm in Northwest Suburbs. May be able to join in...


----------



## keyseddie

mishele said:


> keyseddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you? I lost interest in prison life. I'm going to the area around Philly Art Museum tomorrow from late afternoon through twilight. Might even set up one of those tripod thingies after dark arrives. Just wannna shoot with a purpose other than making Felix look good or chasing hummers or shooting my lunch. And then adult beverage either before, after, or during. Anyone want in, PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be able to play tomorrow night, but not tonight.
Click to expand...

:cry: Oh well, I won't have to worry about which avatar would show. :evil::scratch:



waday said:


> I should have introduced myself, but I started poking around the forum for the past week or so.
> 
> That said, I'm in Northwest Suburbs. May be able to join in...


I'll probably get to Art Museum parking lot about 4 ish. I'll be the guy with the camera. Pm if you're gonna b there.


----------



## bobandcar

I did a lot of work on the fountain of the sea horses right behind the art museum. From archival high definition laser scanning to laying it out for them to return it in the exact position it came from.
Nicely lit at night last I was there. 
I also like the waterworks area alot


----------



## bobandcar

Forgot to mention. I'm a land surveyor


----------



## keyseddie

Thanks Bob, and the car. Yeah, I think I can park up in that area that overlooks the falls and Boathouse Row. I don't recall that fountain. Is it up that hill on the right as you face front of museum?


----------



## bobandcar

From the park in the rear of the art museum it is in the center of the roundabout at the bottom of the art museum garden that leads to the building


----------



## bobandcar

There is parking there but don't know how late


----------



## limr

The bot plagiarized my work! Who can I sue??


----------



## pthrift

limr said:


> The bot plagiarized my work! Who can I sue??


The bot king?


----------



## mishele

*Let's get this thread started up again!!! The kiddos are back to school!! Woohoo!! That means that during the day the place should be empty for a while. Would people rather do a day during the week or fight the crowds on a weekend? I would love to do this sometime in October, before it gets too cold out. I'm not a happy camper in the cold, no one wants to see that!! *


----------



## mishele

BBBbbbbbbump!!


----------



## runnah

I will accept donations for air fare and hotels accomodations.


----------



## waday

Bah! I'm moving from Northeast Suburbs to south central PA on Saturday! Otherwise, I'd love to join!


----------



## waday

BUT, the wife and I talked about Gettysburg sometime, if anyone would be interested?


----------



## mishele

waday said:


> Bah! I'm moving from Northeast Suburbs to south central PA on Saturday! Otherwise, I'd love to join!


I need the name of the town...NOW!!


----------



## waday

mishele said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bah! I'm moving from Northeast Suburbs to south central PA on Saturday! Otherwise, I'd love to join!
> 
> 
> 
> I need the name of the town...NOW!!
Click to expand...

Blue Bell!


----------



## waday

Sorry, that'd be northwest suburbs...


----------



## mishele

waday said:


> Sorry, that'd be northwest suburbs...


You sir, are a tease!!!
I'm in Lancaster county.


----------



## waday

mishele said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that'd be northwest suburbs...
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, are a tease!!!
> I'm in Lancaster county.
Click to expand...

Oh ok! Where at? I'm moving to the Hburg area but have family in Elizabethtown.


----------



## mishele

Denver, Pa!!
Well look at this, I might have a shooting buddy.


----------



## waday

mishele said:


> Denver, Pa!!
> Well look at this, I might have a shooting buddy.


Very nice! Not far at all! Yes!


----------



## snowbear

During the week is my preference.



mishele said:


> *I'm not a happy camper in the cold, no one wants to see that!! *


I'm sure I can come up with *something* that will keep you warm.


----------



## KenC

This sounds good.  I've wanted to get back there for a while now.  I also prefer during the week.


----------



## bobandcar

I'm already off October 24.
How is the place in October? A lot of hollowed. Stuff around?


----------



## Mr. Innuendo

I went to ESP over the summer.

Very cool place to shoot.


----------



## Nevermore1

Very cool place to go.  I may be up in Philly again one day next week.  Hubby and I are both on vacation.  It's my first one in 9 years,  all the others I've had have been due to surgery or having to attend a funeral in OR.


----------



## bobandcar

I'm still free the 24th
If I don't here any interest by Friday im just going to work


----------



## KenC

I could do the 24th.

Where's Mish today - she's the one who started this chaos


----------



## bobandcar

Hopefully more will chime in. I'll check out there website again tonight for rules and regs.


----------



## mishele

I think I can!!! I think I can!!


----------



## snowbear

Not likely - between paydays.


----------



## bobandcar

Ok now that's 3!
Anyone familiar with the area? For parking and such


----------



## KenC

Parking isn't too bad around there.  The first time I went I got lucky and got a spot right on the other side of Fairmount Av.  The other time I ended up a few blocks away on a side street above Fairmount and west of the prison.  It might take a little patience and parallel parking skill but there should be something not too far away.  If you don't want to hunt around, I'm not sure if there's a parking lot that's close, but you could check.  Just keep in mind that the neighborhood starts to get a little worse going north or east, although at least for a few blocks it is fine.


----------



## Nevermore1

There is a pretty good sized parking lot next door.  I can't remember what the fees are though, if I remember correctly it's $10 for the day.  I've used the lot twice and the fullest I've ever seen it is maybe half full.  I have no issues parking my truck there but other areas of Philly a truck is a pain.


----------



## mishele

I've also parked in the lot next to the prison. I'm hoping there is room there!! I really don't want to be driving around Philly. Hehe


----------



## bobandcar

Hours are 10-5
$14 to get in. Additional $10 if using a tripod.
This is stressed "

Eastern State Penitentiary Historic Site requires the location credit "Eastern State Penitentiary, Philadelphia, PA" in all uses of penitentiary photos in print, on the web, in broadcast, and in any other public medium."
This is an ok looking meeting place a block and a half east on fairmont. Called mugshots coffeehouse, 
Mugshots


----------



## KenC

I like Mugshots.  There was one in Manayunk that closed not long ago and I was sorry to see it go.


----------



## mishele

Ok, I just put in to have off for next Friday!! Woohoo!! Is there anywhere else in the area that we can go? I'll have the whole day so let's party!!


----------



## bobandcar

I'm off all day also. Boat house row and the waterworks/art museum area are I think 6-7 blocks away. I'm not very familiar with the area though


----------



## KenC

bobandcar said:


> I'm off all day also. Boat house row and the waterworks/art museum area are I think 6-7 blocks away. I'm not very familiar with the area though



They are a little further than that, but not really a long walk.  I have the day also, so I'm game for anything.


----------



## KenC

I just checked and it actually is about that far, but it always seems further because you have to cross both Pennsylvania avenue and Kelly Drive and they are big crazy streets.  No problem with doing it though.


----------



## bobandcar

Ken are you local?


----------



## KenC

Yeah, not lying in my profile.  I live in the city about 15 minutes from ESP.


----------



## mishele

Party at Ken's house!!! Woot!!


----------



## bobandcar

Hmmm never noticed I can't see profiles


----------



## mishele

Bob, I hope you behave this time!


----------



## Nevermore1

I'm going to try to make it.   My oldest will probably tag along and maybe my husband if I can't convince him to stay home.


----------



## bobandcar

Lol. The more the merrier!
What time do we want to meet? 9am? They open at 10 but coffee and maybe walk around he outside.
Plus
It's a weekday so traffic is going to suck.


----------



## bobandcar

Don't let it fool you. I'll be leaving my house at 630ish so I'll be in the area 7-730 depending on traffic


----------



## snowbear

bobandcar said:


> Don't let it fool you. I'll be leaving my house at 630ish so I'll be in the area 7-730 depending on traffic



Gotta love 295.


----------



## Nevermore1

I'm coming from NOVA so I probably won't be there until 10 if I can make it.


----------



## mishele

I'm about a hour 15 away. I might just meet you in the prison.  I'm going to try to park right next to it.


----------



## bobandcar

I plan to be at the prison right at 10. I'll have my tripod for this meet.

Is a 70-200 going to be useless inside? May lighten my load a bit.  That means I can bring a 50 a 10-18 or a 12-24


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> I'm about a hour 15 away. I might just meet you in the prison.  I'm going to try to park right next to it.



There you go again, getting all them guys (and gals) excited!


----------



## Nevermore1

bobandcar said:


> I plan to be at the prison right at 10. I'll have my tripod for this meet.
> 
> Is a 70-200 going to be useless inside? May lighten my load a bit.  That means I can bring a 50 a 10-18 or a 12-24


Probably, it may be usefull for outside shots though.  There are about 5 or so pics of the inside on my flickr page.  Lots of long hallways and small rooms which depend on whatever light is shining through the windows.  There are lights there but they aren't very good.


----------



## bobandcar

Probably bring a small flashlight to then


----------



## hombredelmar

Hello everyone!
I went to shoot the place this Friday. I would recommend taking:

Student Id- can save you 5 dollars, regular adult ticket 15 dollars -5 for students
Tripod – don’t volunteer and don’t show it purposely. I had my tripod in my hand and no one questioned me about it so did not have to pay anything extra for it.
Lenses – I had my 16-35 and 70-200. I mostly used my wide angle but made a few shots with my 70-200.
Food/water- I would recommend taking a sandwich or two inside. Walking around for 5,6, or 7 hours with your equipment and stuff can make you really hungry and you would not want to go outside to look for food, trust me.
Outfit- Wear comfortable shoes and jeans, nothing fancy ( can take a sweater inside) it will get colder than outside a few degrees
Allergy – if you have allergies to dust or mold you can take an allergy medicine just in case. It is dusty at times and even though I have mild allergies to dust I was ok and did not have to take anything, but just in case.
Parking- I observed a big parking lot on the side of the museum (prison) not sure how much, I believe it is 10 dollars all day but you might check online for the info. Come at least an hour before the place opens, especially if you drive from far away.
I was lucky to find a free spot on the side street however there a lot of parking with only 2 hour limit. I spoke to locals and they told me that they mark tires with chalk to know how long you have been park. That’s was interesting and innovative to me since I am from NY.
Someone mentioned a flash light. I don’t think that you really need it but if think that you will be able to use it, why not.
If you are not local and planning to spend a day or two in the city after you done shooting masterpieces you might as well buy a 5 dollar all day ticket for the bus that will take you around the town. You can get on/off at any place at any time, I believe the last bust is 5:30pm.
Yes, and I would like to thank all the participants of the forum for the vital info that I found here
Many thanks!!!


----------



## bobandcar

Weather calling for 60 and sunny. So assume 50 and damp on the inside.

Keep this At the top in case there's more interest!


----------



## KenC

Yes, sounds like good weather for this.  I'll probably get there early and hang out at Mugshots until just before 10.


----------



## bobandcar

Sounds like a plan. I'll be at mugshots around 930 or so and leave probably 950 to walk over.


----------



## Nevermore1

I may not make it.  Not happy about it either.  Went to put the battery in my camera and the door came off, when I went to put it back on I knocked my hand into something and it went flying.  Been looking for two hours now.  I'm going to try to hit some pawn shops to see if they have a cheap used grip if I get back from the zoo early enough.


----------



## bobandcar

Amazon prime 2 day shipping!!


----------



## Nevermore1

Actually went back home after taking one of my kids to the Dr's and found it!  Still going to order a spare for the next time it happens.  Killed myself at the zoo with the kids this afternoon (which was another reason I was PO'd about losing it, didn't want to go to the zoo without my camera).


----------



## snowbear

Carry a roll of gaffing tape.  As versatile as duct tape but won't leave a residue when you remove it.


----------



## Nevermore1

snowbear said:


> Carry a roll of gaffing tape.  As versatile as duct tape but won't leave a residue when you remove it.


I was going to try that but the compartment latch has to go into the "lock" or the camera won't even turn on.  I'm just glad I found it and got my camera working again.  Hope I was able to get some good pics at the zoo today.  Had 3 deer that followed us part way through one exhibit area.


----------



## snowbear

The last time I was there, I saw a bunch between the birds area and Asian Trail, I think - they were on a service road.


----------



## Nevermore1

These guys were down between Amazonia and the American trail.  I was getting some pics of the bear up the tree and turned around and they were watching me.  They followed me about 100ft, every time I stopped they would and when I started walking again they would match my steps.  Couldn't help but mess with them a little.


----------



## snowbear

When we were going to Wilmington, DE every couple of weeks we'd see them in the fields along the road (US 301).  Sometimes there were 20+ in a group.  When we start back in the spring, I'm going to have to stop and take some shots.


----------



## bobandcar

Right now thru December is the busiest time in northern delaware for the dear. The Hawks and bald eagles


----------



## bobandcar

Anyone else? Last day bump


----------



## Nevermore1

Ok, I got a room in Lancaster for tonight and will drive in tomorrow morning with my husband.   We're dropping our two younger ones at their Grandparents in Greencastle tonight.  Also, noticed on ESP's site that if you purchase your tickets online it's $2 off.


----------



## bobandcar

Good catch!
I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## Nevermore1

It actually only ended up saving me .50 but to me .50 is .50.  They add on a service fee as well.  I just figure it will be easier than buying it in the AM if there is a line.


----------



## mishele

Aaaahhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## mishele

Aaaahhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## bobandcar

That avatar is awesome mishele


----------



## bobandcar

Is anyone doin a tripod?


----------



## snowbear

I wish I could be there.  Take a few for me, will ya?


----------



## mishele

No tripod for me.
=)


----------



## runnah

Have fun guys,.


----------



## mishele

Bob... I have your # yet. I'll text you if I'm going to be late. I'll find you guys inside the prison. =)


----------



## bobandcar

Ok. I just arrived at the parking. It's $20 and plenty of open spots. Haven't went up to the kiosk yet to see how that works. Lol.

I'm debating on taking my tripod in as my ISO noise isn't good past 800 or 1600 ish


----------



## MichaelHenson

Looking forward to the pics from this trip!!!


----------



## bobandcar

The entrance has gargoyles! 
A sign of fun times


----------



## mishele

LOL You're there already?!!


----------



## bobandcar

Just got to mugshots.


----------



## Nevermore1

Wanted to say it was great meeting all of you today!  I'm not quite home yet, just past Baltimore.  Robert wanted to stop to eat again.


----------



## bobandcar

After that big late lunch. Lol. I can relate to that. Just got home, had to bring pizza with me.
My total for the day was 8.14 miles, granted I was there early and stayed a little late. I'll look at pictures over this weekend. 
Had a great time!! Hope to see everyone again.


----------



## bobandcar

Mish I think I gave you the wrong t shirt
They are the same size though


----------



## BillM




----------



## runnah

I heard they wouldn't let Mish leave.


----------



## BillM

Guessing it's not the first time she's stayed late at a prison to make sure everyone was happy 

That's why I really want pictures.


----------



## bobandcar

She just kept leaning on fragile furniture. This one lady had it out for her. Lol


----------



## mishele

bobandcar said:


> She just kept leaning on fragile furniture. This one lady had it out for her. Lol


Bitches be hatin!! 
Prison whore: That be fragile, yo.
Me (Princess): Ok, thanks.
Prison whore: Can you not lean on it?! 
Me (Princess): Damn!!! Back off!!

Repeat like 4 times. Hehe


----------



## mishele

bobandcar said:


> Mish I think I gave you the wrong t shirt
> They are the same size though


I have a size small!! I'm all good!


----------



## BillM

But did you see Big Al !!!!!


----------



## mishele

BillM said:


> But did you see Big Al !!!!!


They said he was unavailable, something about syphilitic dementia.


----------



## BillM

Excuses excuses, when company comes you make yourself available. Especially if they paid $20 for parking !!!


----------



## mishele

This will have to hold you over. Cell phone shot...


----------



## snowbear

I don't think I can "like" that enough.


----------



## KenC

Too centered


----------



## KenC

Had a great time.  Will post some tomorrow (I think).  Got stuck in some rush hour traffic on Kelly Drive so it took me over 20 minutes to get home!!  How was the walk around the Waterworks/Art Museum?


----------



## mishele

KenC said:


> Had a great time.  Will post some tomorrow (I think).  Got stuck in some rush hour traffic on Kelly Drive so it took me over 20 minutes to get home!!  How was the walk around the Waterworks/Art Museum?


I wanted to get my picture taken with Rocky but Bob wouldn't take it. =(


----------



## KenC

mishele said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great time.  Will post some tomorrow (I think).  Got stuck in some rush hour traffic on Kelly Drive so it took me over 20 minutes to get home!!  How was the walk around the Waterworks/Art Museum?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get my picture taken with Rocky but Bob wouldn't take it. =(
Click to expand...


It offended his artistic sensibility?


----------



## bobandcar

Just curious I challenge us to post our first and last photo of the day.
Can be processed but be honest about the photo.
Mine are importing into Lightroom right now so I'll do those 2 pictures first


----------



## Nevermore1

I won't get to mine until tonight.  Heading back up to PA to collect my kids at their Grandparents!


----------



## bobandcar

This is my first image of the day, at boat house row


 





and this my last image of the day, Boat house row.


 





I guess that really deosn't show much of the prison but i was early and stayed late so...


----------



## Nevermore1

KenC said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great time.  Will post some tomorrow (I think).  Got stuck in some rush hour traffic on Kelly Drive so it took me over 20 minutes to get home!!  How was the walk around the Waterworks/Art Museum?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get my picture taken with Rocky but Bob wouldn't take it. =(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It offended his artistic sensibility?
Click to expand...

Was probably afraid someone would run out and say "That's fragile!"


----------



## bobandcar

Nevermore1 said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great time.  Will post some tomorrow (I think).  Got stuck in some rush hour traffic on Kelly Drive so it took me over 20 minutes to get home!!  How was the walk around the Waterworks/Art Museum?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get my picture taken with Rocky but Bob wouldn't take it. =(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It offended his artistic sensibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was probably afraid someone would run out and say "That's fragile!"
Click to expand...


You know it, I here Philadelphians think "rocky" is a real person!!


----------



## mishele

I'm going to make a thread for this one but thought I would toss it here in case people miss it. 
I didn't say it yet, but I had a great time with everyone yesterday!! It was really nice to meet some more faces, from behind the screen. I hope we get the chance to go on another adventure together!!


----------



## KenC

OK, here's the first shot.  Not one of my favorites, but I guess it's OK.  As you can see, I went right for the details.



 




Here a couple of more.  This next one is also pretty early in the day and again a detail shot.




 




This one is from a little later, but again a detail, with the additional twist that I played around with overexposure, as I've been doing a bit lately.




 


I'll work on some wider views and post those tomorrow.


----------



## bobandcar

THE CREW


----------



## bobandcar

My set, i think a couple of these i am going to post individually
Eastern State Penitentiary - an album on Flickr


----------



## Nevermore1

The lightbulb turned out pretty good!

I still haven't looked at mine, spent the weekend at pumkin patches and kids birthday parties.


----------



## bobandcar

yah, i used the one shot aperature opened up and selected the bulb for some clarity enhancements


----------



## bobandcar

Overkill for a portrait session!! lol


----------



## JoeW

mishele said:


> I'm going to make a thread for this one but thought I would toss it here in case people miss it.
> I didn't say it yet, but I had a great time with everyone yesterday!! It was really nice to meet some more faces, from behind the screen. I hope we get the chance to go on another adventure together!!


LOVE.  IT.


----------



## KenC

Here's a wider view than the detail stuff I posted earlier.  Now I'll get back to processing more details ...


----------



## mmaria

bobandcar said:


> THE CREW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87947


for the rest of us who didn't meet you guys, would you tell who is who here?

except... we all know which one is Mishele


----------



## KenC

Bob suggested that we post our first and last shots.  I posted the first one a while back and here is the last one.  Anyone who's seen my work shouldn't be surprised ...


----------



## bobandcar

I see something in that one ken!


----------



## bobandcar

Left to right on screen,
Mishele, Kenc, Bobandcar(the big goofy looking dude), nevermore1(Tracy, I think, husband asleep in car at this point.)

Nevermore gets the long haul for this one coming all the way from northern Virginia.


----------



## Nevermore1

bobandcar said:


> Left to right on screen,
> Mishele, Kenc, Bobandcar(the big goofy looking dude), nevermore1(Tracy, I think, husband asleep in car at this point.)
> 
> Nevermore gets the long haul for this one coming all the way from northern Virginia.


I'm pretty sure he was sleeping also!


----------



## KenC

bobandcar said:


> I see something in that one ken!



dead people?


----------



## KenC

bobandcar said:


> My set, i think a couple of these i am going to post individually
> Eastern State Penitentiary - an album on Flickr



Good set.  I remember when you were shooting that radiator and I like the way it turned out.


----------



## KenC

Time for another one.


----------



## joeymas

I have not done a photo walk in so long. I can't wait until it warms up here in Philly.


----------



## bobandcar

Wasn't bad in October. Are you local


----------



## desertrattm2r12

Those folks have been trying to get me back inside for years but I ain't going.


----------



## KenC

desertrattm2r12 said:


> Those folks have been trying to get me back inside for years but I ain't going.



Wear a disguise - if they don't recognize you they won't make you stay.


----------

